# This call must happen in the AWT Event Dispatch Thread



## Maik20 (17. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich bekomme in folgender Zeile diesen Fehler:



> This call must happen in the AWT Event Dispatch Thread



webBrowser.executeJavascript(script);

Wie packe ich diese Zeile nun in den AWT? Beim WebBrowser handelt es sich um den aus dem DJ Project.

Danke


----------



## Core-Dump (18. April 2009)

Der Aufruf muss wohl im AWT Thread passieren.
Versuch mal SwingUtilities.invokeLater() oder SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait() zu verwenden


----------

